# HS928KTAS fair price ?



## Hkellogg (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I finally did it I am making the plunge after years of being a simplicity sno-way friction drive blower guy I'm buying a tracked hydro honda
Was looking to get a new blower and almost went with a simplicity signature 1728 but chose this used honda 928ktas
Was curious as to what you guys think a fair price for this unit is its impeccably maintained and looks like new to me
Original owner paid over $3200 6 years ago and is asking $1300 which seems like a fair price
My only worry is that the Gx270 is 270cc vs the 420cc of the simplicity but the honda is better if you ask me since it has manual shoot and angle versus electcric which would make failure an issue if it ever does
Let me know what you think


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'd say that you did very good. Looks to visually be in excellent condition. Hard to assess mechanical condition from pictures, but usually is one takes care of a machine on the outside, then the inside is also taken care of.

Congrats !


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it depends. if used for a residential purpose then I would say excellent deal providing everything works as it should. If used in a snow removal business then not sure.

however , just going by the pictures , it does look in excellent shape. people , locally send me pictures of used Honda's and ask what it's worth or what is a good price and I always say I would have to inspect in person.

Going by your pictures , That is a $2000 machine around here all day long. The HS928 K model is my favorite 928 pre HSS.


----------



## Hkellogg (Jan 22, 2014)

It was definitely a barely used residential unit 
The guys driveway who I bought it from was definitely too large to be using a snowblower on xx so it definitely fit his description
Unit works fine mechanically i definitely feel it’s worth what I paid after picking it up


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

You are much better off with the older HS model than you would be with the newer HSS model.
The old HS models had none of the problems that the newer HSS models have, and the older model was built much better without the clogging issues, and a much better stronger drive transmission for the wheel/track.
The electric chute controls on all different manufacturers had nothing but problems and failures, the mechanical ones didn't.
The Hydro-Gear steerable transmissions are a weak point in all units equipped with them and many are having problems now, you are just starting to hear about it. But the H.G. trans is a very cheap inexpensive unit to replace when they go bad. I have seen many for the new Honda's going for under $200 with a mark-up on the price, most I saw were around $160 for the complete unit compared to the old Honda built unit that was over $1000. You get what you pay for.
The older Honda HS machines hold their value unlike all other manufacturers.
Think of the positive, you will not be replacing friction disc wheels all the time from wear. There are thousands of old Honda HS models out there still working and never had a problem with them except for a broken shear bolt or worn auger skid shoes and scraper bars, plus worn tires, and they are 25+ years old, and many used commercially.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ST1100A said:


> You are much better off with the older HS model than you would be with the newer HSS model.
> The old HS models had none of the problems that the newer HSS models have, and the older model was built much better without the clogging issues, and a much better stronger drive transmission for the wheel/track.
> The electric chute controls on all different manufacturers had nothing but problems and failures, the mechanical ones didn't.
> The Hydro-Gear steerable transmissions are a weak point in all units equipped with them and many are having problems now, you are just starting to hear about it. But the H.G. trans is a very cheap inexpensive unit to replace when they go bad. I have seen many for the new Honda's going for under $200 with a mark-up on the price, most I saw were around $160 for the complete unit compared to the old Honda built unit that was over $1000. You get what you pay for.
> ...


We seem to be in the minority here.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Hindsight is 20/20.  I had a choice between the older and the newer models, but went with the new HSS928AWD. It needed a chute change and a reservoir added as well under warranty. No problems so far, but it has only seen two or three moderate snowfalls. On a positive note, the older machine dealer moved out of my town and was very expensive for service. The new machine dealer (Jacks) is excellent and reasonably priced.


----------

